# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  CARA Motel - Khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

- Điện thoại: 02-741-4455

- Địa chỉ: 135-1 Nakwon-dong Jongno-gu Seoul
서울특별시 종로구 낙원동 135-1번지

- Trang thiết bị: 34 phòng, bãi đỗ 8 xe, TV, DVD, điều hòa không khí, tủ lạnh, bồn tắm, máy tính truy cập Internet, máy sấy tóc, ấm pha cà phê.

- Tiện nghi: Phòng hát karaoke

- Giá tiền (KRW): 30.000 ~ 60.000

- Giao thông: Bắt tàu điện ngầm trên đường tàu số 5 tới ga Jongno 3-ga, cửa ra số 5. Hoặc bắt xe buýt Airport Limousine đến khu vực Jongno, xuống ở ga Jongno 3-ga và đi bộ 3 phút.

- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Từ cửa ra số 5 của ga Jongno 3-ga trên đường tàu số 5 đi bộ khoảng 20m. Rẽ trái ở góc có ngân hàng Kookmin Bank và đi bộ tiếp 10m. Cara Motel nằm ở bên trái trên đường đi.




Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

